# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból reki

## Mati89

Witam 
Czy silny ból szyi, barku, łokcia, dłoni jest powodem pójścia do reumatologa? Zaznaczę tez ze rehabilitacja nie przynosi efektu , MRI szyi bez patologii , usg barku tez . Usg łokcia - obrzęk 
Co dalej robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czyli problem jest w okolicy łokcia. Albo reumatolog albo ortopeda ręki. a skąd jesteś? z warszawy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak jak poprzedniczka pisze, powinnaś zgłosić się do chirurga ręki. Jeśli chodzi o Warszawę to najlepiej do dr Szuby z Poradni na Bartniczej. Świetny lekarz, znający się na rzeczy. Mąż leczy u  niego od niedawna zespół cieśni nadgarstka i już mu się bardzo poprawiło

----------


## stalker8

Ale, że po co do chirurga? Chyba żeby amputować od razu...?

Źle wstawiłeś reklamę, było poszukać bardziej pasujący temat.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kochany, poczytaj sobie najpierw na temat cieśni nadgarstka i nie pisz bzdur o amputacji

----------

